# DIY Amps



## knottyhotman (Dec 4, 2009)

Im looking for DIY amps. Are there any in Canada?

Sanx
Craig
sdsre


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Welcome to forum. ENJOY and post often.

Do you mean amps that are sold as kits that you build yourself?

If you are looking for a kit you might want to look at:

http://www.trinityamps.com/

cheers

Dave


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Welcome Craig!

I believe that Trinity Amps are the main, most popular amp kit company based in Canada. They seem to have Global popularity. They specialize in the 12-18 wattage range of tube amps, which I feel is a really great and usable amount of power.
I found their site sort of confusing at first, but you can find their raw kits here:
http://www.trinityamps.com/Product_Parts.htm
Their prices are quite competitive for kits and the styles of amps are:
Matchless DC30 style amp in a 15 Watter: *TC-15*
Classic Marshall 18 Watt style amp: *18 Watt* (a few variations)
Fender *5E3 Tweed Deluxe* clone (named the same)
And I think they have the *TriWatt *as a smaller wattage Variation on a HiWatt

If you want something outside of that very versatile collection, I would look at Ceriatone Amps based out of Malaysia. I've ordered several kits and parts from them, and they have quite the collection of clones of really classic and infamous amps.
http://ceriatone.com/
The amps are listed along the left. Again, really great prices as well and very good quality components.
His clones are of: Classic Fender, Marshall, Matchless, Trainwreck, Dumble, HiWatt, and a few of his tweaked ideas adapted from the former.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

+1 for Trinity Amps. I have two: the 18W Plexi and the TC-15. Both fantastic amps/kits.


----------



## Were We Brave? (Oct 29, 2009)

Another vote for Trinity. I'd only built a Ross Comp clone before building my amp, and everything went smooth thanks to the the very detailed, step-by-step instructions (the layout plan was a lifesaver). I'm very, very happy with my TC-15.


----------

